# Κυρ-Κύριος



## Lizzy (Apr 15, 2014)

Καλημέρα σε όλους,

κάνω μια συγκριτική ανάλυση σε ένα μεταφρασμένο κείμενο παιδικής λογοτεχνίας (Little Lord Fauntleroy) και παρατηρώ ότι έναν χαρακτήρα (Mr. Ηοbbs) τον αποδίδει ο μεταφραστής Κυρ Χομπς αντί κύριος Xομπς όταν του απευθύνει το λόγο μια κυρία της αριστοκρατίας, κάτι που μεγεθύνει την κοινωνική απόσταση μεταξύ των δύο. 

Η ερώτησή μου είναι υπάρχει τρόπος να φανεί αυτό στα Αγγλικά δηλαδή το κυρ με διαφορετική μετάφραση από το Mr. ;

Ευχαριστώ πολύ!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 15, 2014)

Ίσως με το Master.


----------



## Palavra (Apr 15, 2014)

Το master δεν είναι για παιδιά; 

Και άλλη απορία: μήπως τον λέει «κυρ» σε αντιπαραβολή με τους υπόλοπους χαρακτήρες που έχουν τίτλο ευγενείας και άρα πρέπει να φανεί κάπως η διαφορά; Γιατί στην περίπτωση αυτή ίσως σου κάνει κάτι σε Mr<=>My Lord/Sir


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 15, 2014)

Εγώ καταλαβαίνω ότι το κυρ Κώστας αυξάνει την απόσταση σε σχέση με το κύριος Κώστας. Το master, προς ενήλικα, μπορεί να παραπέμπει σε χειρώνακτα, άρα να αυξάνει το χάσμα για το οποίο ενδιαφέρεται η Lizzy. Με επιφύλαξη, πάντα.


----------



## nickel (Apr 15, 2014)

Εννοείς, Lizzy, ότι γράφεις στα αγγλικά κάποια ανάλυση για τους διαφορετικούς τρόπους που έχει μεταφραστεί στα ελληνικά το LLF και θέλει να δείξεις, στα αγγλικά, τη συγκεκριμένη διαφορετική επιλογή ενός μεταφραστή, άρα να βρεις κάποιον αγγλικό τίτλο προσφώνησης που να αντιστοιχεί στη λαϊκότητα του «κυρ»;


----------



## oliver_twisted (Apr 15, 2014)

Βασικά τον λέει "κυρ" γιατί είναι ο μπακάλης της γειτονιάς, στο μαγαζάκι του οποίου ο πιτσιρίκος περνάει ατελείωτες ώρες φιλοσοφώντας περί ανέμων και υδάτων. Κατ' εμέ δείχνει οικειότητα, τόσο σε προσωπικό όσο και σε ταξικό επίπεδο. (Άρα συμφωνώ με τη λαϊκότητα που λέει από πάνω ο Νίκελ). Ο κυρ Παντελής ο μπακάλης. :)


----------



## Earion (Apr 15, 2014)

Γεια σου Όλιβερ


----------



## Lizzy (Apr 15, 2014)

Ευχαριστώ πολύ όλους για τα σχόλια.

Ακριβώς αυτή τη λαϊκότητα θέλω να δείξω στα Αγγλικά με back translation του Κυρ, συμφωνώ για την οικειότητα αλλά δεν ξέρω αν αποδίδεται με το Master.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Apr 15, 2014)

Earion said:


> Γεια σου Όλιβερ



Χε χε! Γεια σου Εαριωνα!


----------



## nickel (Apr 15, 2014)

Lizzy said:


> Ακριβώς αυτή τη λαϊκότητα θέλω να δείξω στα Αγγλικά με back translation του Κυρ, συμφωνώ για την οικειότητα αλλά δεν ξέρω αν αποδίδεται με το Master.



Ούτε εγώ ξέρω κάποιο αντίστοιχο στα αγγλικά. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mr.

Η πρότασή μου θα ήταν να το κάνεις Kyr και να δώσεις εξήγηση. Έτσι άλλωστε το μεταφράζουν συχνά όταν δεν το κάνουν Mr. Π.χ.

http://books.google.gr/books?id=4D1...l=en&sa=X&ei=ZGtNU7r-O6Ka7Qb214Aw&redir_esc=y
http://books.google.gr/books?id=_JA...Qb214Aw&redir_esc=y#v=onepage&q="kyr"&f=false


Μπορείς βέβαια να εξηγήσεις ότι _κυρ_ προσφωνούσαν παλιότερα και τους άρχοντες (2α στο Βυζαντινό του Κριαρά), το οποίο επίσης μεταφράζεται Kyr.


----------



## Lizzy (Apr 15, 2014)

Thank you!!!


----------



## Earion (Apr 15, 2014)

Ας μην μπλέξουμε με τα βυζαντινά Kyr. Το Master, που είπε ο Δόκτορας στην αρχή, μια χαρά μου φαίνεται. Ταιριάζει στον επαγγελματία λαϊκό άνθρωπο.


----------



## Rogerios (Apr 16, 2014)

Προς επίρρωση της λύσης master, ο τίτλος ενός από τα πιο γνωστά μυθιστορήματα του Τζοβάννι Βέργκα.


----------



## nickel (Apr 16, 2014)

Το Master πριν από όνομα είναι, όπως είπαμε και πιο πάνω, ο τίτλος που συνοδεύει το όνομα του νεαρού αφέντη, όπως τον φωνάζει το υπηρετικό προσωπικό:

23.a In early use *(my) young master*, *little master*, occur as designations applied by servants and inferiors generally to the boys and young men of the families of their superiors. App. as a development from this mode of expression, the word _master_ (after the phonetic separation of _Mr_.) came to be the usual prefix to the name of a young gentleman not considered old enough to be entitled to be called ‘Mr.’. (OED)

Ο Άγγλος αναγνώστης θα καταλάβει αυτό αμέσως αν πει κάποιος ότι στα ελληνικά ο Mr Hobbs έγινε Master Hobbs. Θα αναρωτηθεί γιατί ο μπακάλης έγινε νεαρός αφέντης. Το Master χρησιμοποιείται στα αγγλικά και σαν απόδοση του ευρωπαϊκού «μάστορα», αλλά (1) η εξήγηση θα πρέπει να γίνει έτσι κι αλλιώς και εξήγησα γιατί, (2) Master είναι αποκλειστικά ο μάστορας, δεν είναι προσφώνηση ή τίτλος για μπακάληδες και (3) δεν έχουμε «μαστρο-Χομπς», έχουμε «κυρ».


----------

